# Greetings brethren



## Mosaic (Nov 21, 2012)

Greetings from Alabama......and Roll Tide :001_smile:

I hail from Lincoln Lodge No. 99, F&AM PHA of Madison Alabama (MWPHGLAL). 

Just stopping by to introduce myself (and catch grief from any Longhorns lol).


----------



## widows son (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome, there are many different, but great masons and non masons on this forum, and i think you will find it enjoyable here. I hail from Ontario Canada, very nice to meet you brother


----------



## bnorthington (Nov 22, 2012)

greetings from Mississippi..


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 22, 2012)

A hearty welcome from New Mexico, Brother.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Nov 24, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the forums. Oh and yes, roll tide, right of a cliff and into an abyss, lol.


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings from Nebraska.  We look forward to your participation.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings from Oklahoma and welcome to the forums!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 27, 2012)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!

And yes, HOOK"EM HORNS and ROLL TIDE!!! Fan of the burnt orange and crimson my whole life!

Welcome aboard indeed!


----------



## crono782 (Nov 27, 2012)

Greetings from Texas!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## apache2ford2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

welcome brother  and greetings from kentucky


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Greetings my Brother.   Glad you found this Masonic Forum.  You will find the exchange of information and fellowship here to be enjoyable. The Brothers on the Forum keep me motivated to read, learn, and share LIGHT, as we all should as good Masons.  

I have met some really good Brothers on this Forum that are Mainstream as well as PHA, that I may have not otherwise been able to meet and fellowship with.      If you are ever down in Houston, feel free to contact me at towerbuilder7@gmail.com.     You are welcome in our Lodge anytime.  

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Square....

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------

